
Ask HN: How to learn new technologies in your own startup? - FahadUddin92
I am working on a dot com idea in Pakistan. Here in Pakistan there are still lots of opportunities  in web and mobile. How do I convince myself to do a startup after understanding that entrepreneurship is actually more management than engineering and how can I learn new stuff in the startup?
======
jogjayr
As someone who has tried and failed at entrepreneurship using unfamiliar tech,
I'd advise you to treat your startup's work and "learning new tech" work as
completely separate.

Use the tech that you're most familiar with so that you can concentrate on
solving your customers' problems. Only introduce tech that you're unfamiliar
with if that solves a problem you can't solve with your existing knowledge. A
new company is hard work and any opportunity to make something easier should
be grabbed with both hands.

At the same time, it's easy to burn out on the problems of your business. If
hacking on new tech is something you enjoy as a hobby, you should schedule
downtime for yourself and do some experimenting (preferably nothing related to
your business). At the very least you'll come back mentally refreshed, and if
you're lucky you might find a new perspective to solve an existing problem in
your business. I wouldn't advise doing this if you don't consider learning new
tech as recreation though.

------
strikelaserclaw
i would disagree that a startup is more management than engineering, i reckon
you need a product first, and most of that phase is engineering. Especially in
a startup, i don't think you need to think in terms of roles, i think you need
to think in terms of solving problems, which might sometimes involve other
people. Essentially, everything is a problem which you can try to solve with
or without the help of other people, whether it be engineering or dealing with
people.

